# Ndi Ebi may commit to Duke...



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Rumor is that Ebi will verbally commit to Duke tommorrow. He has a press conference scheduled and Coach K is meeting with him tonight. This would be HUGE for Duke.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

i'm sorry i dont know that much about college or high school 
who is this.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Ebi is one of the top high school seniors in the country. If it weren't for LeBron, you would have probably heard of him. He's another athletic small forward.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

thanks man 








thanks a lot


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Rumor is that Ebi will verbally commit to Duke tommorrow. He has a press conference scheduled and Coach K is meeting with him tonight. This would be HUGE for Duke.


Wasn't Mizzou really high on his list too?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Moved to the College board-aquaitious


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Deleated the same thread on college board since this one was moved to college board from nba board since there was no one reply to the other one.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

The three other schools that he is considering are: Texas, Arizona and Houston. Here is a link: http://duke.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=130593


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Ebi don't sign with Duke. Here you'll find his decision.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

This actually may be better for Duke. I was afraid if they landed Ebi, they would miss out on Luol Deng. Hopefully this will help Deng make his decision.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Ebi committed to Arizona!*

He will be a Wildcat!

Link=http://arizona.theinsiders.com/


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

You don't say!


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*My Bad!!!!*

I didn't know you had said something! I don't read the links.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You'll have to excuse me here, but...

Ndi Ebi ha!:rofl:


----------

